# Witch Chant



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

I think I have one some where give me a bit to dig it up for you.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

BlackDawn said:


> I think I have one some where give me a bit to dig it up for you.



Oooooh, can I get it from you too?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

me 2! ive been looking for one


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

i think i have Prunela's Secret to a witches brew, and The Spell of the Wicked Rhino...leme know...send me a PM or e-mail ^^


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Are you looking for the text or a recording of a chant?
How long of a chant are you looking for, time wise?
Is there a specific topic you wish to cover or avoid?

A good way to get the creepy voice is to have someone else standing there reading the chant out loud, but instead of saying it, they whisper it. This is how the Doors did Rider on the Storm. Jim Morrison sang the part and did an overdub of whispering it at the same time. It can make even an average voice come across very spooky. If you want it even creepier, have the mike the whisperer uses run through an envelope filter or a chorus filter, these are filters made for electric guitars.
There are lots of chants in the Wiccan books, but if that doesn't work, something can be written, but keep the verses short, this makes them easier to read and understand for the listener and reader alike.
Let me know if you need or want help.
FontGeek


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

I haven't heard of either of those chants, but I'd love to listen:

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

This site has some creepy ones.

http://brunell.hostrocket.com/halloween/chants.htm


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

FontGeek,

I am looking for a chant approx. 20-30 seconds in length that my witch from www.scarefx.com can say as she stirs the cauldron. My goal is to not have it too gory. I would prefer something light , but not humourous.

As far as recording it, I am using the Audacity software, and can record a voice then record it again in a whisper and play them simultaneously. I am going to try that first. As far as the chorus pedal goes, I have about six that I've collected over the years  .
If the first option doesn't turn out OK, I will try the pedal with a little wah-wah mixed in!!!

Thanks for the suggestions

Willise


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Willise, 
I found the one we used a couple of years ago. I will try to upload it to my webpage later tonight. It will most likely be after I get the Ghouls to bed.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Willise, if you have a reverb, that would help give it some depth and keep it from sounding so flat. Also, if you have a pop filter or screen to help against over emphasis of "S" from the whisper version.
A phaseshifter can also produce some interesting effects.

It looks like some people here have found some chants, see if any of them do the trick, if not the voice end of it then maybe the text end of it with you doing your own recording.
I will try writing some more if you wish, heck, I may do it for my own amusement.
I will be curious to see/hear what you end up with.
FontGeek


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

FontGeek,

When I get one done (hopefully after work in the next few days), I'll email it to you and let you give some suggestions if you would. I have all kinds of guitar pedals that I can route the mic through, so I may try a combination.

I did do a recording and loaded into audacity several times, changing the pitch a little on each one. When it played, it sounded OK, but it sounded like more than one person talking. I can email that one to you , if you like, for any suggestions.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

A chant would be perfect for my haunt, vintage in style with an emphasis on a witch's covern... what a fantastic idea.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

The balance between the whisper and the spoken parts can be tricky. For one thing, the person doing the chant has to know it well enough to be able to do it by heart, or be a great sight reader. Putting emphasis on the right words so that it doesn't sound like it is being read. The inflections have to be real and passionate. As for the whisperer, that part has to match perfectly with the normal spoken part, timing and cadence must match. The whisperer has to enunciate almost to an extreme so that the words are not lost, a light chorus or phaseshifter applied keeps it sounding etherial. Keep in mind that the spoken part must be dominant in the mix, the whisper has to be low enough that you don't realize that it is there unless you listen for it, it has to be subtle.
If you recorded the spoken part and are happy with the results, play it over and over again, practice the whispering part until you can match it perfectly, then do the recording.
If this still doesn't make sense, try listening to the Doors tune and you will know what I mean.
A little practice and you will have it down pat.
FontGeek


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Willise, 
This is where I got the basics for my witches chant. It has tons of other very useful sondclips. We used the witches coven track and modified it a bit. Took out the guy talking at the front and quite a bit of the screams. Over all it turned out great. I have to call the hubby(out of town) and figure out why my webspace is acting weird. As soon as I do I will put our there. 


http://www.scaryhalloweensounds.com/sounds/Wavs2/Wavs.html


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

BlackDawn,

I received your email with the MP#'s and they were great! I modified them a bit and added some other sounds to make a 4 minute track that I will run on an endless loop. Unfortunately, I don't have a web site to post it to, but if anyone wants to have it, I can email it. If you download Audacity (free full program) I can send you the mail file so you can change the different tracks as you like.

Thanks again!

Willise


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd like it too please!!!!


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

After all was said and done, the file is about 35 megs! The email transfer is very slow. Does anyone have a website that they can post the file on? Maybe that would be easier for everyone who wants it to access it.

Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a wesite that we can put the file on. You can't email it because it's too big as is. If you can compress the file to less than 20 MG then send it to [email protected].
Otherwise we can ftp the file to my house server.

Is that ok?


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Try www.yousendit.com for sending large files. It's free.


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

I managed to compress it to about 21.5 megs with winrar. I am going to try and send it to you. If it doesn't work, send me the FTP info and I can send it to you that way.


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

ScareFX,

I hope this does justice to your witch and cauldron! That was an amazing creation.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

willise said:


> ScareFX,
> 
> I hope this does justice to your witch and cauldron! That was an amazing creation.


Wow. Thank you. Very kind words. I appreciate it. I'm sure yours will more than do it justice.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

The email worked! This sounds GREAT!!! Thanks you very much Willise!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you want the wav file converted to an MP3 and put on my website?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey Wilise? Could u send me it?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

The mp3 is now on my website.

http://www.millertwinracing.com/WitchProp.mp3


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

HiddenFCG,

I can't find an email address for you. PM me the email and I'll send you the file

Willise


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Great soundtrack Willise! I can't wait to see your witch.

And thanks for posting the MP3 Hauntiholik!


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Sounds great!


----------



## skidude (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the contribution! Great file. I've been looking for a voice for my newly built witch prop. Do you happen to have just the voice separate from the background sounds. The background sounds create extra movement with my prop, especially the eyes. If not, then I'll try some other options.


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

Skidude,

I sent the file to your email address.


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

the link on the front page, the soundclip for macbeth is a bit weird, surely witches from scotland would have scottish accents>?


----------

